# Are there any Cameras with a mirror image setting?



## Amaranthine (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm looking to do some vloging and I prefer my aesthetic in a mirror image as opposed to traditional, are there any cameras with this ability?
Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 17, 2017)

I've never heard of it 'in-camera', but I'd assume that it would be fairly easy to do in post production.


----------



## Destin (Mar 17, 2017)

Your options are snapchat..

Or to flip it in post. I'm assuming flipping it in post makes more sense.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 17, 2017)

Tons of software that can easily flip an image horizontally.  Not sure what you mean by 'traditional'.


----------



## Designer (Mar 17, 2017)

Amaranthine said:


> I'm looking to do some vloging and I prefer my aesthetic in a mirror image as opposed to traditional, are there any cameras with this ability?
> Thanks


I've seen that on several vlog sites, but I don't know how they do it.  Maybe you could ask the vlogger how they do it.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 17, 2017)

research the Nikon Coolpix S6800 and S5300.
I've seen it on other cameras too but cannot recall which ones.


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 18, 2017)

Do mirrorless cameras achieve this?


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 18, 2017)

Amaranthine said:


> Do mirrorless cameras achieve this?


I believe you are asking for a gimmicky  built-in software feature.  So I expect it to only be on low end cameras.

Mirror images can be accomplished in post processing for everything else.

EDIT:  FYI, Microsoft Picture manager which comes with windows you can flip the image Horizontally (and Vertically) to accomplish the "mirror image" look.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 18, 2017)

I gotta ask:  What is so compelling about mirroring an image?  Is it a 'hot thing' to have cars on the 'wrong' side of the roads?  Letters to be backwards?  For right-handed people to appear to be left-handed in their selfies?

Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Designer (Mar 18, 2017)

480sparky said:


> I gotta ask:  What is so compelling about mirroring an image?  Is it a 'hot thing' to have cars on the 'wrong' side of the roads?  Letters to be backwards?  For right-handed people to appear to be left-handed in their selfies?
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know.


I've wondered about that too.  I even saw a video that claimed to be "from a different angle", but it was the same video, just flipped, so I gave it a "dislike".  

As for the OP, she wrote the reason.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 18, 2017)

Designer said:


> .........As for the OP, she wrote the reason.



I get that.

But is this the latest 'fad'? Or just the OP's _personal_ choice?


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 18, 2017)

My face looks better on camera on mirror image.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 18, 2017)

take your picture standing in front of a mirror ...


----------



## Destin (Mar 18, 2017)

480sparky said:


> I gotta ask:  What is so compelling about mirroring an image?  Is it a 'hot thing' to have cars on the 'wrong' side of the roads?  Letters to be backwards?  For right-handed people to appear to be left-handed in their selfies?
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know.



I'll agree with the OP. I much prefer mirrored photos of myself. Most people actually do according to surveys, because it's how they're used to seeing themselves.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 18, 2017)

Destin said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta ask:  What is so compelling about mirroring an image?  Is it a 'hot thing' to have cars on the 'wrong' side of the roads?  Letters to be backwards?  For right-handed people to appear to be left-handed in their selfies?
> ...



Yes, people see themselves laterally reversed in mirrors their whole lives.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 18, 2017)

OK, so the OP wants to mirror things in-camera.............. for a *v*log.

So what is needing to be *videoed* in front of a mirror for?


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 18, 2017)

480sparky said:


> OK, so the OP wants to mirror things in-camera.............. for a *v*log.
> 
> So what is needing to be *videoed* in front of a mirror for?


the mirror could be on the ceiling ...


----------



## table1349 (Mar 18, 2017)

Every camera has mirror imaging, in post processing.


----------

